# South Shore Archery's Online Store Is For Sale!



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Four years from now my plans are to retire, sell my pro shop, move to Englewood, Florida and try to burn myself out fishing everyday! So we have decided to start looking for a buyer for our online store now. 

We are open to various options from selling the online portion of our business, to including an agreement with the new owner to provide our arrow building services full time for four years, then a possible part time position after that. After all, it does rain in Englewood and we won't be able to fish every day! 

*Please only serious inquiries! *

NO PMs please, we ask that all inquiries go to [email protected] or you can call the shop @ 813-545-0754.

Jerry


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, sorry to see you go. Fishing everyday can't be too bad though.:thumbs_up


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Well if it works out I would have no problem building arrows part time for the new owner! The best of both worlds, fishing, hunting and archery, does it get any better than that!


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Whoa!!! Best of luck to you Jerry... make sure you have room for me to fish with you when I come to visit.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Will do, but its 4 years away!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

SouthShoreRat said:


> The best of both worlds, fishing, hunting and archery, does it get any better than that!




Yes that would be the best of both worlds. :thumb:


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

:eek2::crybaby2::shocked::mg:

looks like I need to start stocking up on arrows.

ukey:


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

man you sounded young on the phone when i talked with you.

Good luck, i hope to retire by 60. IM 29 now.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope Im 58, I will be 62 in four years. Want to go young enough to have some fun!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Wish you the best Jerry, One of the best people ive talked to,and best arrow maker out there, good luck and have fun bud


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you sir! We have had a number of inquiries! Im really in no hurry to sell the online store, just wanted to get the word out, if it takes four years to sell it will be just fine with me.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

We are growing and have now added another website, www.ssasbuyersclub.com.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

I haven't bumped this for a few months Both stores are still available. We have had a number of inquiries asking if we are selling one or both of our online stores. We will sell either store by itself or both as a package! The SSAS Buyers Club is fairly new store that has been up and running for a few months. If someone is looking to buy a turn key store for a great price you may want to consider taking a look at the buyers club.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Since my last bump things have changed, I have combined the buyers club site and the south shore site into one store.

Over the last 3 years we have averaged a 30% increase in revenue and fully expect the same results this year. 

Any serious inquiries can contact me @ the shop 813-545-0754 or you can email me @ [email protected]


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you tired of working for someone else and have a love for archery? Walk into a turn key business producing an excellent income!


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------

